# Where to buy a couch in Abu Dhabi?



## Nomad_Medic

So, now we're here in an barren apartment in AD and need to furnish it. Even though we're running on too little sleep, we've made the trek to Ikea and were pretty uninspired with the couch selection. Where else should we look; what other stores carry couches? We are looking for a western style, overstuffed, couch and/or love seat. We're on foot so we need someone that will deliver to Etihad Towers.

Sorry for the child-like punctuation, did I mention the sleep thing? First day of work tomorrow should be interesting...


----------



## Geke

Try Home Centre at Marina mall, Hamdan or Dalma Mall or Pan Emirates on the corner of Al Falah/Airport rd (9th/2nd)


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Nomad_Medic said:


> So, now we're here in an barren apartment in AD and need to furnish it. Even though we're running on too little sleep, we've made the trek to Ikea and were pretty uninspired with the couch selection. Where else should we look; what other stores carry couches? We are looking for a western style, overstuffed, couch and/or love seat. We're on foot so we need someone that will deliver to Etihad Towers.
> 
> Sorry for the child-like punctuation, did I mention the sleep thing? First day of work tomorrow should be interesting...


There is a place on line that I found but because I am a new member, I cannot post the website on here. I'll send a message to find out after when can I post a URL here. Keep in touch!

Bounty Hunter


----------



## Nomad_Medic

Thanks for the tips.

After shopping our way through a mass of stores, we found what we were looking for at 2XL in Marina Mall. It was a bit more pricey than we were after but we're both happy now. (Or will be when they deliver the 7th).


----------



## climber1984

Hi Nomad Medic, There is a group page on Facebook called UAE Swap and Shop with all sorts of household items being sold by mostly expats. At the moment there are loads of posts, particularly from ADEC teachers finishing their contracts this month. Might be worth a peek (and save a few pennies.) Good luck.


----------

